# New to weaving



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm new to weaving. I can use all the help I can get. I just ordered a Cricket 15-inch loom that is supposed to be delivered today. I know it isn't very big, but since I'm new to all this, it's what I wanted to start with. I don't have any questions, yet, but am sure I will soon. 

Thank you for letting me join you awesome crafters.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats on your new loom, you'll love weaving! As I tell my students, if you have questions, there's probably a YouTube video out there that will help.


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

I got my loom yesterday evening. Got it put together, via YouTube video. And have put the warp on, and have weaved 8-inches by 4-inch wide practice piece. And yes, I am loving it! Now to go yarn shopping. LOL

I'm so excited!

DebbieJ


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome to the addiction! We could talk for hours. But if I could give you just one piece of advice: start out with good but plain yarn. Nothing fancy or fuzzy or loopy. And nothing you can break with your hands. There will be plenty of time to play with that sort of stuff later, but for your first few projects, the challenge will come from the technique. You don't need to be fighting your supplies too!
Have fun!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Welcome to weaving from the heart. I am one of those that is addicted to towels. Done other things, but my love is towels!!


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm making a plain weave table runner out of Lily Sugar and Cream cotton. I'm wanting to make a couple of scarves for Christmas, out of acrylic. One will be in Marine colors for my daughter. Her youngest son will be a Marine at the end of the month. I haven't gotten the yarn yet. Any suggestions on what brand to use? I'm thinking Red Heart.

Debbie J from Texas


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

I finished the too long table runner, LOL. And have made two scarves, and am working on the third one. The first was for me, the second is for my daughter and the one on the loom is for my sister. Mine is black, daughters is red, white and blue, and sisters is is green. I will be making more.

I got a Kliot tapestry table loom and am not too thrilled with it. There are no instructions on how to put it together, and there are pieces not there that you need for weaving. As in, no shuttles, and it calls for more rubber bands (elastics) than there are. Plus you need cords to tie it all in. I am very disappointed in it. I will use it, but not as it's supposed to be used. I wouldn't have spent my $50 on it if I'd know what it was like.

OK, end of rant.


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

Does anyone know how to read a weaving pattern, and can you help me to understand it?

DebbieJ


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, Debbie,
it seems mysterious to beginners, but it'll get easier to understand the weaving patterns as you get more experience. There are many videos on YouTube, look for "weaving on a Cricket Loom" or Beginning Weaving, there will be more related videos once you find a few.
A very good book to get is The Weaving, Spinning, Dyeing Book, by Rachel Brown, but it's out of print and you'll need to search for a used copy - however your public library may be able to get on through inter-library loan. And Marguerite Davison's Handweaver's Pattern Book, which has good explanations and lots of weaving drafts (patterns). 
A few sites are Weavolution, WeavingToday, and ravelry has weaving groups online.


----------

